# fancy yarns



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I just can not crochet with the fancy yarns- the ones that stretch out and look like fishnet and the really bumpy ones- how about you guys?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have some of this evenly lumpy yarn and a fancy yarn. I don't have projects planned yet for them but think that the lumpy one is challenging me.... I was hoping someone would have some suggestions for you so I might get ideas too. Lol......

Come on ladies, we need input....pretty please?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm thinking you're talking about Boucle (lumpy bumpy)http://www.bernat.com/product.php?LGC=softboucle , and the one's like Flounce, http://www.knittingfever.com/c/yarn/kfi-flounce/ , that turn into those scarfs that are all ruffley and such?
I'll be honest, I can crochet at least as well as I knit, just prefer knitting. But I've honestly never crocheted the "Fish net" type. I have knit with it, making several of those scarves.
A couple hints, re wrap the stuff around a tp tube, it likes to twist which makes it hard to unfold it for working, so when you get to the end of a row, make a point of turning in a way that keeps it flat. As far as things like Boucle, or other yarns with alot of texture, use a larger hook/ needle, makes it sooooo much simpler!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

use a larger hook and feel for the stitches instead of looking for them, that is what helps me when using bulky or textured yarns


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Becka - I don't do those lash like and bummpy ones either. And I don't like real thick yarns to crochet with (or to knit with).


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I find that the yarns like Lion Homespun are just not fun to crochet with, but a Clover or Boye hook snags less than a Susan Bates for me. changing the style and/or size of the hook might help you. I do agree, it works better to feel the stitches you're working into rather than trying to see them. I don't mind working with the fishnet yarns, but I've only ever used them to make ruffle scarves. That only requires working with the one edge of the yarn, and it works up quickly so it's bearable. True handspun yarns I don't have any trouble with at all.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Those are the ones - that Angie mentioned- I have noticed- my favorite to use yarn wise is the Caron soft ones and Sugar and cream- cause I can make dishcloths and hats and bibs out of the Sugar and cream and I can make nice hats and scarves out of the caron- that is what I am best at- so I tend to stick with them- I learned with Bates hooks so the boye ones - the yarn slips off them for me- I can not get it to stick on those ones LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold Becka03 and you too Ceilismom. We are always glad to have new members.


----------

